# Assessment of Darren Collison so far...



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Alright. So when we signed Collison this summer I was absolutely ecstatic. I couldn't believe the Pacers actually made a move for the one play that I wanted and thought would be perfect for this team. I've seen basically every game so far and half the reason I bought the NBA League Pass was because of the Collison signing. At this point I'm pretty let down. I know it's early, but I truly thought Collison was going to come here and start putting up all star PG numbers. His numbers as a starter last year with New Orleans (18.8ppg and 9.1apg in 37 starts) had me thinking he would do the same thing here. With an all-start like Granger to dish the ball to and a big athletic guy like Hibbert inside matched with the presence of all the three point shooters we have I fully expected Collison to be putting up insane assist numbers. Instead, through 15 games he is averaging 13.7 points and 4.4 assists.

So I personally am disappointed. Granted, TJ Ford is getting a lot of minutes, as Collison is just over 28 minutes a game. I have a feeling a lot of Collison's struggles are coming from JOB's system, but who knows. Analysts have been saying it will take him time to learn the system. But look how quickly he put up those numbers last year as a rookie...so I don't fully buy that theory, and I think being 15 games into the season is enough time for him to be acquainted with running this offense. I still love Collison, I still believe he is going to eventually be an all-star for the Pacers...just disappointed so far!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I like Collison. He's quick, better than Ford, and can score. Unfortunately, I don't think JOB's system allows DC to score as much as he could, but overall I think he's one of the reasons this team has improved this year. He's not getting a whole lot of assists -- he even had one game where he had 0, I think -- but again that could be blamed a lot on JOBs system. I love the fast pace he has brought to this team, definitely a good pick up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been talking about this since the summer and before we traded for DC, but our offense doesn't allow for him to be an 18/9 player. He's talented, sure, but in N'awlins he constantly had the ball and was running pick & rolls. Here we run much more motion and very few pick & rolls, which means that Collison's job is to move the ball, shoot, isolate late in the shot clock, and play defense. Aside from defense, I'd say he's done a good job so far.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Aside from defense, I'd say he's done a good job so far.


Other than not being able to guard PGs that are clearly bigger and stronger than him, what has he struggled with? Speed? I've noticed a few times he hasn't been able to keep up with some fast guys, which is odd considering he seems to be one of the faster guys in the league.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

He's still young, and will only get better, but not until we fire our coach.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's still young, and will only get better, but not until we fire our coach.



I agree...I feel like he has a leash on him from JOB and I wish Collison was just let free to do what he wants, we all know what he is capable of.


----------

